# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  2 nea nodes

## mcp

epeidh pleon to nodedb einai gia ta mpaza,

milame gia 2 nea nodes:

1. synoikismos kolokotrwnh (h perioxh eytheia meta ta KTEL) node #40016 (ssid mcp) H' #29289 (ssid kritharelis), opoio to fwtisei o theos kai bgalei  :Stick Out Tongue: 
prokeitai gia monokatoikia, me xamhlh taratsa, isws na exume thema.

2. peripu diastayrwsh Solomou & Ag. Kwn/nou. einai 3orofo me taratsa, no problem edw nomizw.


kai stis 2 periptwseis eimaste oi idiokthtes, den yparxei prolbhma me kanena poustaki polykatoikia-rxh.-


oi 2 komboi tha ftiaxtun parallhla. pote mporume na kanonisume scanarismata ? deytera thelete ? trith, tetarth, pempth, paraskeyh, sabbato, kyriakh ? ti wra ? 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12 ? olo to wrario einai free.

----------


## Zakk

Κανονίζουμε και με τον Alg0 και σε ενημερώνουμε  :: 

Bravo, έτσι!

----------


## alg0

Ελα ρε συνάδελφε!!!

Αντε να σας συνδεσουμε με το καλο!

Στειλε το τηλεφωνο σου μαν , να περασουμε για καφεδάκι και scannarisma!!

----------


## mcp

gia ton 1o node, anebhka sto ypostego xtes kai ... den eida tipota  ::  einai molis 2,5 metra ypsos kai kleinetai apo geitonika 3orofa. Opote to xexname kai pame ston 2o node, ton sigouro. 8a ton sthsoume telika ston 5o orofo polykatoikias poly konta ston ag. Dimitrio. Ekei mr alg0 prepei na kanoume ena scannarisma. 8a su thlefwnisw asap.

----------


## Zakk

Μόνο το ap στο βουνό [Άγιο Δημητράκο] παίζει προς το παρόν.
Πρέπει να υπάρχουν ap για να scan-άρουμε!!!
Είμαστε στην αναμονή, τι να κάνουμε, με δεμένα τα χέρια μας έκατσε η φάση!

----------


## alg0

Στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου σε pm να σε παρω εγω...
Αυριο το πρωι ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ θα παρουμε τον εξοπλισμο που τοσο καιρο μας εταζε το πανεπιστημιο πελλοπονησου και θα ειμαστε σε φαση να ασχοληθουμε σοβαρα....

----------

